# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ارسلان یزدچی ابر مرد کنکور 96 تجربی

## zamina

* میگم  چقدر   منتقد داره اقای یزدچی
*












* : *

----------


## Last.Behi

> دوستان ایشان از یک سیاره دیگر امده اند و تراز شون همیشه 8000 بوده و جالبه تو ازمون بزرگ گاج هم شرکت کرده اند اونجا هم اول شدند و  جایزه  ویزه  گاج را برنده شدند  و درصد های ایشان در کنکور  عبارت اند از 
> *ادبیات:  95*
> 
> *عربی:* *:  90* 
> 
> * زبان 90                         ایشان با این درصدا رتبه اش 4 شده ببینید نفر اول کنکور درصداش چی بوده  البته   نکته جالب  کنکور 96  اینه که رتبه 1 تا 4 کنکور همگی تپل * 
> 
> *زمین:91                          هستند      لازم به ذکره که پدر ایشان متخصص مغز و اعصاب و مادر ایشان  متخصص ریه هستند به امید موفقیت ایشان در دانشگاه*
> 
> ...


از چ سیاره ای اومده؟؟.....؟؟؟

----------


## Full Professor

> دوستان ایشان از یک سیاره دیگر امده اند و تراز شون همیشه 8000 بوده و جالبه تو ازمون بزرگ گاج هم شرکت کرده اند اونجا هم اول شدند و  جایزه  ویزه  گاج را برنده شدند  و درصد های ایشان در کنکور  عبارت اند از 
> *ادبیات:  95*
> 
> *عربی:* *:  90* 
> 
> * زبان 90                         ایشان با این درصدا رتبه اش 4 شده ببینید نفر اول کنکور درصداش چی بوده  البته   نکته جالب  کنکور 96  اینه که رتبه 1 تا 4 کنکور همگی تپل * 
> 
> *زمین:91                          هستند      لازم به ذکره که پدر ایشان متخصص مغز و اعصاب و مادر ایشان  متخصص ریه هستند به امید موفقیت ایشان در دانشگاه*
> 
> ...


هنوز درصد های رتبه 1 ندیدی بزار کارنامه اش رو بزارم ببینی که ابر مرد بوده

----------


## Aminsa

بسوزه پدر عشق :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dars

اینا دانش آموز نیستند اینا رباتن

----------


## Full Professor

ابر مرد تجربی امیر حسین قاسمی نژاد
خیلی با ارسلان فاصله داره ارسلان رو گذاشته توی جیب

----------


## unlucky

ارسلان کجاییی :Yahoo (19): 

دیگه با چه زبونی بت بگه این بنده خدا
10 تا تاپیک زده تا حالا

ارسلان رفته گل بچینه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## N3DA

> ابر مرد تجربی امیر حسین قاسمی نژاد
> خیلی با ارسلان فاصله داره ارسلان رو گذاشته توی جیب


مو به تنم سیخ شد یعنی
دمش گرم

+عزیزم این مقدار پیگیری شما در مورد رتبه برترها و ایضا تایپک های بی موردت یه مقدار زیاد لوث شده
تاپیک با محتوا بزن،ادم 4 تا چیز بهش اضافه شه
یه تاپیک جامع داشتیم همون اول،راجع به تک رقمی ها
دلیل نداره هی برمیداری بیوگرافی می نویسی واسه این و اون :/

----------


## amir_95

تلاششون فراتر از این سیارس نه خودشون.
درصد زیستشو میپسندم عالیه.بقیه خوب نبود :Yahoo (50):

----------


## zamina

> ابر مرد تجربی امیر حسین قاسمی نژاد
> خیلی با ارسلان فاصله داره ارسلان رو گذاشته توی جیب


این دیگه کیه دست  محمد احمدی  رو از پشت بسته  :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Aminsa

> متاسفم که  اینگونه کوته بینانه فکر میکنید


آقا شوخی بود چرا ناراحت میشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fateme-s

> ابر مرد تجربی امیر حسین قاسمی نژاد
> خیلی با ارسلان فاصله داره ارسلان رو گذاشته توی جیب


سرم گیج رفت

----------


## Aries

مهرداد كجايي كه بهت نياز داريم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed79

دوست عزیز ایشون پدرشون متخصص مغز و اعصاب ـه و مادرشون فوق تخصص ریه !
توی بهترین مدرسه ی ایران داره درس میخونه !
قطعا تلاش زیادش داشته ولی بهش نمیشه گفت نابغه !
کسی مثل رستگار رحمانی نابغه بود !
شما ایشون رو توی یه خونواده با 10 تا بچه و مدرسه ی خیلی معمولی فرض کن !
حتی 3 رقمی میتونه بیاره ؟!

----------


## satar98

:Y (462):

----------


## rezaazimi

یه چیزی که ارسلان داشت این بود که ۳ سال افت نکرد و این خیلی مهمه !

----------


## kurdish boy

> دوست عزیز ایشون پدرشون متخصص مغز و اعصاب ـه و مادرشون فوق تخصص ریه !
> توی بهترین مدرسه ی ایران داره درس میخونه !
> قطعا تلاش زیادش داشته ولی بهش نمیشه گفت نابغه !
> کسی مثل رستگار رحمانی نابغه بود !
> شما ایشون رو توی یه خونواده با 10 تا بچه و مدرسه ی خیلی معمولی فرض کن !
> حتی 3 رقمی میتونه بیاره ؟!


کاملا درسته رستگار رحمانی کارش حرف نداره دوبار رتبه یک شدن شوخی نیست

----------


## kurdish boy

البته بازم یه بار دیگه رتبه یک شد اونم بعد یه مدت که از کنکور گذشته بود بدون اطلاع و ناگهانی ازش دوباره ازمون گرفتن بازم یک شد درصداش بهترم شد

----------


## unlucky

> اونوقت شما ساقی اقای یزدچی هستید


ساقی ؟

من اگه میدونستم ساقی ارسلان کیه که الان ارسلانی بودم واسه خودم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## dars

ولی یزدچی واقعا3سال خودشو تک رقمی حفظ کرده این کار واقعا سخته

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> دوستان ایشان دارای مدال برنز  المپیاد ریاضی اندونزی هستند    و تراز شون  در کانون همیشه 8000 بوده و جالبه تو ازمون بزرگ گاج هم شرکت کرده اند اونجا هم اول شدند و  جایزه  ویزه  گاج را برنده شدند  و درصد های ایشان در کنکور  عبارت اند از 
> *ادبیات:  95*
> 
> *عربی:* *:  90* 
> 
> * زبان 90                         ایشان با این درصدا رتبه اش 4 شده ببینید نفر اول کنکور درصداش چی بوده  البته   نکته جالب  کنکور 96  اینه که رتبه 1 تا 4 کنکور همگی تپل * 
> 
> *زمین:91                          هستند      لازم به ذکره که پدر ایشان متخصص مغز و اعصاب و مادر ایشان  متخصص ریه هستند به امید موفقیت ایشان در دانشگاه*
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز یک مدتی به خودتون استراحت بدهید و یک وقفه ای در  فعالیت های طاقت فرساتون در انجمن  ایجا د کنید . موفق باشید

----------


## M.javaddd

ارسلاااان كجايي اين بنده خدا داره از عشقت ذوب ميشه ..!!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## javad12

> ارسلاااان كجايي اين بنده خدا داره از عشقت ذوب ميشه ..!!


داداش  شما هم رتبه برتر شو به همین تایپک قسم عشقش میشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali-Gh

یزدچی کیه که انقدر گندش کردید 
مگه اون رتبه اولو کسی میشناخت  از بس که آدمای مغروری هستین

----------


## javad12

> مدرسه شهید  مدنی  تبریز یکی از رتبه خیز ترین مدارس ایران است و ای کاش همه ی مدارس اینجوری بودند


دوست عزیز یه توصیه از طرف من نه تنها واسه کنکور بلکه واسه کل زندگی داشته باشین سعی کنید خودتون رو نسبت به گذشتتون مقایسه کنین به جای تعریف و تمجید از بقیه جوری باشین که بقیه بخوان از شما تعریف و تمجید کنند...
البته به همه رتبه برترا تبریک میگم امیدوارم همگی موفق باشین..

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش  شما هم رتبه برتر شو به همین تایپک قسم عشقش میشی


ارسلانت بشم،عاشقم ميشي؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## javad12

> ارسلانت بشم،عاشقم ميشي؟!


داداچ اشتب میری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداچ اشتب میری


تو حالا چرا به خودت ميگيري كي با تو بود عبدالله  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## javad12

> تو حالا چرا به خودت ميگيري كي با تو بود عبدالله


پسر عبدالله منو تگ کردی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alirezahpr

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]کامنتارو .... 
دمشون گرم اگ تلاش کردن نتیجشم گرفتن دیگ ...

اگ اوناییم میگن کلاس هارو خورده بودش و معلم خصوصی و...  داشته باید گفت 
خیلیا داشتن هیچی نشدن ....


فرستاده شده از GT-I9500ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## zamina

تو کنکور هوش مثل کاتالیزور عمل  میکنه به تلاش و پشتکار فرد  سرعت میبخشد  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (21): حالتون بهم نخورد خو از این تاپیکا؟
عوض اینکه برین ببینین چیکار کرده اینطوری شده
هی ابر مرد و به به و چه چه

----------


## kounkory75

> دوستان ایشان دارای مدال برنز  المپیاد ریاضی اندونزی هستند    و تراز شون  در کانون همیشه 8000 بوده و جالبه تو ازمون بزرگ گاج هم شرکت کرده اند اونجا هم اول شدند و  جایزه  ویزه  گاج را برنده شدند  و درصد های ایشان در کنکور  عبارت اند از 
> *ادبیات:  95*
> 
> *عربی:* *:  90* 
> 
> * زبان 90                         ایشان با این درصدا رتبه اش 4 شده ببینید نفر اول کنکور درصداش چی بوده  البته   نکته جالب  کنکور 96  اینه که رتبه 1 تا 4 کنکور همگی تپل * 
> 
> *زمین:91                          هستند      لازم به ذکره که پدر ایشان متخصص مغز و اعصاب و مادر ایشان  متخصص ریه هستند به امید موفقیت ایشان در دانشگاه*
> 
> ...


به نظر من هرکسی میتونه با این وضع مالی وامکانات درکمال ارامش ذهنی این رتبه رو بیاره پس نابغه نیس اما کارعاقلانه ای که کرده از موقعیتش استفاده کرده نابغه رستگار رحمانیه که پدرش چوپان بود فشار مالی پر جمعیتیه خونه دغدغه فکری دوری 2سال از درس بخاطر سربازی با همه اینا اومد همه رو 100زدبه این میگن نابغست پیشنهاد من ب شما اینه که بگردید رتبایی رو بیاریدکه خود تنظیمی کردن وضع مالی ضعیف تلاش همت وپشتکار عالی که خدارو شکر کمم نیستن

----------


## masome-alavi

الان این پسره ب چ* هم نیس انق دربارش تاپیک میزنی عزیزم :Yahoo (23): حالا خودش توانجمن حضورداشت یچیزی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed79

> الان این پسره ب چ* هم نیس انق دربارش تاپیک میزنی عزیزمحالا خودش توانجمن حضورداشت یچیزی


 :Yahoo (23): 
کو گوش شنوا  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

ابرمرد کنکور! ، اسطوره ایران! ، از نابغه رد کرده! ، از فضا آمده! ، منظومه شمسی رو در نوردیده! ، میخوام برم خواستگاریش!

حسابی لوث کردین قضیه رو دیگه ، بیش از این شورش رو در نیارین خواهشا  :Yahoo (4): 

این عزیزان (رتبه های برتر کنکور) هم یکی مثل من و شما هستن ، از مریخ هم تشریف فرما نشدن! ، ربات هم تشریف ندارن! ، وجه تمایزشون گاها امکاناتشون ، و صرفا سعی و تلاش مضاعف و پشتکار زیادشون بوده ، همین و السلام  :Yahoo (1): 

پ.ن : در نهایت تبریک عرض میکنم به همه رتبه های برتر امسال ، ان شاء الله موفقیت های بعدیشون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MAh_gol98

من کارنامه رتبه 1 دیدم زیست /دینی /ریاضی/عربی/فیزیک 100
حس اپلود ندارم

----------


## a.ka

*به نقل از یاسین : وقتی داشتیم تو مدرسه محموعه ها رو میخوندیم ، اون داشت کنکور و میبست !!!
ابرمرد*

----------


## saj8jad

> من کارنامه رتبه 1 دیدم زیست /دینی /ریاضی/عربی/فیزیک 100
> حس اپلود ندارم


منظورتون همینه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من کارنامه رتبه 1 دیدم زیست /دینی /ریاضی/عربی/فیزیک 100
> حس اپلود ندارم


منظورتون همینه؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

والا پارسال دوست من 235منطقه سه شد پزشکی تهران قبول شد با امیتاز بومی بودن...ایشونم نهایتش بره تهران...خب حالا چ فرقی بین این دو عزیز هست؟ هرجفتی بخوان تخصص هم میارن

----------


## sinnna

[QUOTE=RAKHSH;1186051]دوستان به نظر کسی که صرفا از سال چهارم شروع کرده و ایا شبانه روز تلاش کند میتوند به درصد های اقای یزدچی برسد

اگه از الان شروع کنه با برنامه ای منظم بخونه میشه
اما فردا دیر میشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

میگم استارترعزیز خیلی ببخشید اما اگر همینطوری ادامه بدیدنه تنهارتبه تک رقمی نمیشیدبلکه پزشکی هم نمیاری :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (21):  البته (با عرض معذرت ) چونکه هر روز داری این سوالومیپرسی که میشه یا نمیشه!!یه باربگومیشه وخودتوخلاص کن .....

پ.ن:بخدا تو رتبه200هم بشی قول میدم ارسلان رو با گل وشیرینی بیارم درخونتون :Yahoo (20):

----------


## alireza.mo79

اینا واسه شما نون و اب نمیشه فکر این باشید که برا خودتون یه حرکتی بزنید اینکه فلانی سوپر من بودی اون یکی انیشتین ،سودی به حال ما نداره  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## maryam13

خخخخخخ هنوز تو تاریخ کنکور کسی به گرد پای رستگار رحمانی نرسیده حتی ازمون تخصص رو هم نفر اول شد البته  اقای شهاب اناری هم خیلی خوب بودن سال 77تو دومرحله نفر اول شده+ازمون زبان

----------


## ali.asghar

_این تا پیک رو دیدم خنده ام گرفت هر چند قدیمی است ایشون تو ناز نعمت شدن رتبه 4 کشوری وکلی افتخار دیگه اما از حق  بگیم رستگار رحمانی  با اون اوضاع بی پولی وکار و... تو نست رتبه 1 بشه نا بغه  است / یا حتی همون اقای قاسمی رتبه ی1    کنکور96 تونست با شرایط متوسط این درصد ها رو بیاره بازم ارزش رتبه وکارش به مراتب بالا تر است وبسیار افراد دیگر_

----------


## parsa01

> _این تا پیک رو دیدم خنده ام گرفت هر چند قدیمی است ایشون تو ناز نعمت شدن رتبه 4 کشوری وکلی افتخار دیگه اما از حق  بگیم رستگار رحمانی  با اون اوضاع بی پولی وکار و... تو نست رتبه 1 بشه نا بغه  است / یا حتی همون اقای قاسمی رتبه ی1    کنکور96 تونست با شرایط متوسط این درصد ها رو بیاره بازم ارزش رتبه وکارش به مراتب بالا تر است وبسیار افراد دیگر_


همین رتبه 4 هم والا عالیه و حتی فراتر از عالی اختلاف رتبه یک با چهار خیلی کمه در کل واقعا زیر 100 ها عالی هستن و نابغه

----------


## violin girl

بچه ها بیاید دانشگاه میبینید چ افراد واقعا و نابغه ای هستن ک با این ک رتبه تک رقمی نبودن هزارتا رتبه یک رو باهم میذارن تو جیبشون
کنکور فقط ی مانعه اصلا ملاک سنجش هوش و توانایی نیست 
مانعی ک باید با خرخونی ازش رد شد نه هوش و استعداد

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط parsa01


همین رتبه 4 هم والا عالیه و حتی فراتر از عالی اختلاف رتبه یک با چهار خیلی کمه در کل واقعا زیر 100 ها عالی هستن و نابغه


عزیز درک نکردی ونفهمیدی  چی دارم میگم  ارزش کسی که  با داشتن سختی و مشکلات ومحرومیت ها و....به رتبه برتر می رسه بی شمار برابر والا تر و با ارزش تر از ..................است_

----------


## Saudade

آدم ها رو به دو دسته کلی میشه تقسیم کرد
1- کسایی که درباره شون حرف زده میشه(اقلیت)
2- کسایی که در مورد دسته اول حرف میزنن(اکثریت)
انتخاب با شماست جزو کدوم دسته باشید...جامعه به جفتش نیاز داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------

